# Bearded Dragon Clover Flowers



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Ok recentley adopted a 4 year old beardie and im unsure on feeding. Currently feed him on rocket and locusts and some dandelions. My brother lives on a farm and they dont use pesticides. The field behind him is full of clover Ive found several websites stating that clover is ok to feed them. Does this include the flowers or just the leaves?


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

anyone no? I have a fresh bag waiting for him to devour


----------



## croc&chewy (Sep 21, 2009)

I hear it is alright for them to eat it yes. But I would advise not to feed anything from outside .. even if you know that pesticides aren't used you never know what that wind carries!


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

above is true. Although i feed well washed dandelions to my beardies all the time because they are so good for them.
Clover leaf and flower is fine but pesticides especially in an agricultural envirionment may be a risk


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

The flowers are great for him  He'll be especially interested because of the colour I would think.

As for the pesticides business, they're from your brothers farm, you know he doesn't use pesticides, that's good enough in my opinion (if we're going to talk about wind and pesticides, those dandelions in your own garden that you think are safe might well have Glyphosphate from next door on them...) The bagged stuff in the supermarket is swimming in pesticide residues, fruits and veg from the supermarket too...


----------

